# Need Help with Posting



## LordEntrails (Oct 27, 2016)

Really bizarre. Starting today, when I try to reply to a post, my spacebar doesn't work until I go back in with the arrow keys and then I can insert spaces. Anyone have any idea why this is? It only seems to be happening in the ENWorld and a couple of other forums that all use vBulletin (I think).

Not a happening in other applications, doesn't happen when I start a new thread. Restarted my computer. Don't even know what to Google to look for help.

Any ideas? Maybe I accidentally activated some keyboard shortcut?


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 27, 2016)

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm having this same issue,and it's only happening here and only in the quick reply box in the geek lounge.


----------



## Sunseeker (Nov 6, 2016)

I have this problem as well.  It's very intermittent and seems to have something to do with quoted text as I am writing this post in the Quick Reply box and spacebar is working fine, but just a few moments ago I attempted a reply to some quoted text in both the Quick Reply and the "Advanced" reply boxes, typing inside the quoted text seemed to work, while typing from the first return after the quoted text the spacebar did not work.




trappedslider said:


> I'm having this same issue,and it's only happening here and only in the quick reply box in the geek lounge.



It works fine right here, starting right after the "]" in /quote.

However if I add some more returns (enters) before the very last line, spacebar works just fine.  So it seems somehow tied to that last enter in any text box.

When.i.hit.enter.if.it.is.the.last.enter.it.does.not.recognize.spaces.


----------



## LordEntrails (Nov 6, 2016)

Yea, same thing. 
I'm using Google Chrome on Win 7 with Sophos.

What other browsers and o/s's are you all using?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2016)

It's apparently a known issue with the latest version Google Chrome and vBulletin.

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/foru...ooting/4356452-space-bar-not-working-on-reply

I'll keep an eye out for a patch or something on our end (and hopefully Google will do something on their end).


----------

